# Mounting USB Flashdrive on a Fluxbox D.E.



## nate88 (May 5, 2014)

Hey everybody, 

 I'm still using FreeBSD 10.0 on a 32 bit machine with the Fluxbox D.E.; and I use Nautilus to get around to find files if I need to. I'm still learning the headless environment but I'm far more comfortable with it than I was at first.

I am about to reinstall Nginx and I designed/built a small static website to stick in it's main folder.  *Y*et that awkward moment just happened when I realized I have no idea how to mount a USB thumbdrive/flashdrive, (or any portable USB device) into FreeBSD. *H*ahaha. What is the simplest and easiest way to mount USB storage devices into FreeBSD? Perhaps I need to install a small app_lication_ to accomplish this? 

*T*hanks again in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2014)

The Handbook knows all: USB Storage Devices.


----------



## uzsolt (May 10, 2014)

If you want (maybe) automatic mount you should check sysutils/automounter.


----------



## nate88 (May 11, 2014)

*T*hanks. *H*ow do you use automounter? 

If I can't figure it out, I'd be happy to just have an instant messenger that I can share files and folders between Ubuntu and FreeBSD, So *I* can build a website and test it out on Nginx. that's all I'm wanting to do. I will only turn on Fluxbox via the `startx` command when I need to check out things in a graphical environment. The rest of the time, the FreeBSD machine will be just running a headless Nginx server that I want to practice tweaking in my spare time. 

I think IPTux can share files behind the router. But there doesn't seem to be a FreeBSD version of it? What I.M. or file sharing program behind the router plays well with Linux and FreeBSD without having to include Samba? I'd be happy to use Samba, but I really don't have time to spend hours configuring something when all I really need is to be able to share files between an Ubuntu computer and a FreeBSD computer. Oh and a graphical interface would help. I'm a graphics artist, not a computer scientist (yet lol), but I'm learning thanks to you guys. I appreciate the help.


----------



## uzsolt (May 12, 2014)

nate88 said:
			
		

> *T*hanks. *H*ow do you use automounter?


1. Install sysutils/automounter (of course  ).
2. `automounter_enable="YES"` into /etc/rc.conf
3. Restart FreeBSD or `service automounter start`.

Maybe you'll need edit /usr/local/etc/automounter.conf.

That's all.


----------



## nate88 (May 12, 2014)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## akts (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for this


----------



## nate88 (May 12, 2014)

yes, that technique worked perfectly. I used Nautilus to quickly find the location by clicking on "file system'' then on "media."
...i started bookmarking folders at that point just in case I have a midlife crisis/ old guy moment hahaha.
thanks again.


----------

